# Documents Reveal Dothan Police Department Planted Drugs on Young Black Men for Years



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Leaked Documents Reveal Dothan Police Department Planted Drugs on Young Black Men For Years, District Attorney Doug Valeska Complicit | The Henry County Report

The Alabama Justice Project has obtained documents that reveal a Dothan Police Department's Internal Affairs investigation was covered up by the district attorney. A group of up to a dozen police officers on a specialized narcotics team were found to have planted drugs and weapons on young black men for years. They were supervised at the time by Lt. Steve Parrish, current Dothan Police Chief, and Sgt. Andy Hughes, current Asst. Director of Homeland Security for the State of Alabama. All of the officers reportedly were members of a Neoconfederate organization that the Southern Poverty Law Center labels "racial extremists." The group has advocated for blacks to return to Africa, published that the civil rights movement is really a Jewish conspiracy, and that blacks have lower IQ's . Both Parrish and Hughes held leadership positions in the group and are pictured above holding a confederate battle flag at one of the club's secret meetings.

The documents shared reveal that the internal affairs investigation was covered up to protect the aforementioned officers' law enforcement careers and keep them from being criminally prosecuted.

Several long term Dothan law enforcement officers, all part of an original group that initiated the investigation, believe the public has a right to know that the Dothan Police Department, and District Attorney Doug Valeska, targeted young black men by planting drugs and weapons on them over a decade. Most of the young men were prosecuted, many sentenced to prison, and some are still in prison. Many of the officers involved were subsequently promoted and are in leadership positions in law enforcement. They hope the mood of the country is one that demands action and that the US Department of Justice will intervene.

The group of officers requested they be granted anonymity, and shared hundreds of files from the Internal Affairs Division. They reveal a pattern of criminal behavior from within the highest levels of the Dothan Police Department and the district attorney's office in the 20th Judicial District of Alabama. Multiple current and former officers have agreed to testify if United States Attorney General Loretta Lynch appoints a special prosecutor from outside the state of Alabama, or before a Congressional hearing. The officers believe that there are currently nearly a thousand wrongful convictions resulting in felonies from the 20th Judicial District that are tied to planted drugs and weapons and question whether a system that allows this can be allowed to continue to operate.

Members of the Henry County Report have spent weeks analyzing the documents. The originals, secured at an N.G.O. in Canada, are being shared directly with attorneys in the U.S. Dept. of Justice Civil Rights Division, and are being made available to the lawyers of those falsely convicted that seek to clear their names.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

So what's your point of posting this?


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Slippy said:


> So what's your point of posting this?


For people interested in such things to read and maybe discuss. I've read quite a few posts about current events, government conspiracies, etc. What's the point in you asking this question?


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

On the only other forum I lurk, it is an unspoken rule that when posting a news piece, you give an opinion, or tie it into an existing topic of discussion. I won't speak for Slippy's reason, but he beat me to asking a similar question by a few seconds.

It can be a bit awkward to read a bare bones news article, and then wonder what the OP was driving at.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> For people interested in such things to read and maybe discuss. I've read quite a few posts about current events, government conspiracies, etc. What's the point in you asking this question?


Since you gave no commentary in your original post, I simply wondered why you posted it. It was a simple question.

Did you happen to see the story regarding the black Kean University alum who was charged with making racial threats toward other back Kean University students in order to cause racial problems? I believe Kean University is in your state of NJ?

Specifically, the person threatened to kill all black male and female students at Kean U. Clearly an attempt at creating a fake racial war. Are all black people in NJ like this?
Twitter threats to black Kean students made by black alum, police say | NJ.com


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Since you gave no commentary in your original post, I simply wondered why you posted it. It was a simple question.
> 
> Did you happen to see the story regarding the black Kean University alum who was charged with making racial threats toward other back Kean University students in order to cause racial problems? I believe Kean University is in your state of NJ?
> 
> ...


I didn't see that story about the former Kean student. That's crazy and I suppose she is too. Are all black people in NJ like that one? I assume that's not a serious question, but I'll answer it any way. I don't think everyone in any category (race, religion, politics, etc.) can be painted with one brush. I don't think all police are bad (but clearly some are), I don't think all Muslims or Syrians are bad (but clearly some are), etc.

I was interested in the article that I posted because it underscores a few points. We shouldn't be too quick to dismiss a minority's claim that he's been railroaded (sometimes, and in this case a few hundred times, they're telling the truth). We also shouldn't always assume that police officers and other government officials are telling the truth and giving us all of the facts. Sometime they do not. I read a lot of generalizations on this board and I always find it difficult to understand how someone can disparage an entire race or religion based on the actions of a few.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It's the old saying, cops got the best dope.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

XMULE said:


> On the only other forum I lurk, it is an unspoken rule that when posting a news piece, you give an opinion, or tie it into an existing topic of discussion. I won't speak for Slippy's reason, but he beat me to asking a similar question by a few seconds.
> 
> It can be a bit awkward to read a bare bones news article, and then wonder what the OP was driving at.


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Where is Dothan? This seems like it is gonna be a fairly major issue, 1000 cases of planted evidence is gonna lead to rioting and violence. I would be keeping a wide path from this city. Those involved apparently thought it serious enough to have the documents removed from the country for safe keeping I assume.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

cdell said:


> Where is Dothan? This seems like it is gonna be a fairly major issue, 1000 cases of planted evidence is gonna lead to rioting and violence. I would be keeping a wide path from this city. Those involved apparently thought it serious enough to have the documents removed from the country for safe keeping I assume.


I can't. I have to go there for my weekly trips to Sam's and Publix.

Be they white or black, everyone knows not to cross the DPD.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm curious about something. How did someone from New Jersey come across an article about an unknown city in southern Alabama?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Probably one of those sites such as moveon.org.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Crooked police are in every city. 

Use the information to investigate each wrongfully imprisoned person. The proper reaction would be to clarify statistics on each race regarding police corruption ties to the "crime", and make the information known to the public. Prosecute said corrupt officials and move on.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I believe my cousin was killed in a country boy jail. I will not disclose the department or even the state for that matter. Why would I believe this ? 
Because the reason for arrest was him being wild on drugs and running through a neighborhood naked in the middle of the night. That same night the man they found naked running through a neighborhood supposedly hung himself with his belt. I guess they found him naked except for a belt and decided to let him keep it. I wasn't there.......


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'm curious about something. How did someone from New Jersey come across an article about an unknown city in southern Alabama?


A friend of mine sent it to me. He's pointed to the fact that there are very few instances when the police are actually culpable to rebuff my insistence that we treat every news story (we often debate stories about the police shooting unarmed blacks) as though we're only hearing one side of the story. I guess it was his _mea culpa_.

BTW... I'm in NJ, not Mars.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jdjones3109 said:


> A friend of mine sent it to me. He's pointed to the fact that there are very few instances when the police are actually culpable to rebuff my insistence that we treat every news story (we often debate stories about the police shooting unarmed blacks) as though we're only hearing one side of the story. I guess it was his _mea culpa_.
> 
> BTW... I'm in NJ, not Mars.


Yes, you are in NJ and not Mars. I am in Alabama and not Jupiter, yet I don't follow your local news.

His mea culpa; does he live in my neck of the woods?


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> Yes, you are in NJ and not Mars. I am in Alabama and not Jupiter, yet I don't follow your local news.
> 
> His mea culpa; does he live in my neck of the woods?


No. He doesn't live in AL. I didn't post the story to disparage your fine state or its people. I'm quite aware that bad cops and a corrupt bureaucracy that enables them is a national, not local, problem.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

-Catty noises- so, no one, NO ONE, posts negative articles about corrupt officials, in any capacity simply for shitts. There IS an alterior motive. Spitt it out. 
All southern cops are racists? All cops are pigs? Oh the plight of the *****?


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> -Catty noises- so, no one, NO ONE, posts negative articles about corrupt officials, in any capacity simply for shitts. There IS an alterior motive. Spitt it out.
> All southern cops are racists? All cops are pigs? Oh the plight of the *****?


No, but don't act like some (apparently quite a few on that police force) are not. As far as you saying "Oh the plight of the *****" goes, I'm sympathetic to ANYONE falsely accused, wrongly convicted, and unjustly imprisoned in our great nation. It's a threat to all of us and an attack on all of our civil liberties. Your tone seems to indicate that you can't empathize with their suffering because they're black. Is that the case? Apologies if I'm wrong.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'm curious about something. How did someone from New Jersey come across an article about an unknown city in southern Alabama?


Dothan is hardly an "unknown" city, good sir.

If you like Mexican food, The Cactus Flower is not to be missed. We stop there every time we travel through Dothan.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jdjones3109 said:


> No. He doesn't live in AL. I didn't post the story to disparage your fine state or its people. I'm quite aware that bad cops and a corrupt bureaucracy that enables them is a national, not local, problem.


I do not call my state fine or do I call my fellow Alabamians fine. It is simply part of the U.S. corporation and the people are like others.

By the way, the article makes allegations that are based on the findings of an organization, and the link to that organization is provided. I clicked on that link and found nothing but the organization's mission statement and nothing else, other than another working link that will take you to a paypal site for donating to the organization.

While I am not about to suggest Dothan PD is above reproach, I am suggesting that what we have here is an unknown information site citing an organization that is also unknown and has no information on its site about the case cited.

That's it. I can't think of any more ways to use the words cite and site without making it terribly obvious.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Dothan is hardly an "unknown" city, good sir.
> 
> If you like Mexican food, The Cactus Flower is not to be missed. We stop there every time we travel through Dothan.


Indeed. The food is good, there. Give me a holler the next time you pass through!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Indeed. The food is good, there. Give me a holler the next time you pass through!


We may or may not be through there later this month (still working on which route to take).


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

jdjones3109 said:


> No, but don't act like some (apparently quite a few on that police force) are not. As far as you saying "Oh the plight of the *****" goes, I'm sympathetic to ANYONE falsely accused, wrongly convicted, and unjustly imprisoned in our great nation. It's a threat to all of us and an attack on all of our civil liberties. Your tone seems to indicate that you can't empathize with their suffering because they're black. Is that the case? Apologies if I'm wrong.


 I was simply trying to capture the stereotypical, whine often heard from people complaing about police bruttality/discrimination. In hopes of triggering a childish response from you.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Leaked Documents Reveal Dothan Police Department Planted Drugs on Young Black Men For Years, District Attorney Doug Valeska Complicit | The Henry County Report

A Google search revealed that this story has been picked up by quite a few news outlets, several of which are well know and reputable. The .pdfs on the above link seem pretty damning.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Dothan is hardly an "unknown" city, good sir.
> 
> If you like Mexican food, The Cactus Flower is not to be missed. We stop there every time we travel through Dothan.


Dothan, known as The Circle City because of the Loop that encircles the city. Is the big ole Sheet Metal Pig still on the Circle?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I'm curious about something. How did someone from New Jersey come across an article about an unknown city in southern Alabama?


His left leaning anti American LEO hating tendencies come out in his other posts, so I assume that he is always on the look out for things like this. The website that he pulled this from seems to be a bit suspect but I'm looking into the legitimacy of some of its articles. I will admit the website is leaving me a bit perplexed as to the websites goals or philosophy's.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

be worn that NJ people are nutty
trust me I married one and theres a good reason why I hide knifes around HER.
back to OP 
theres good and bad everywhere in law officers to the jackass who write down a stupid law
how many lawyers you hear take bribes or the doctor who feels up a women with child or even the priest with little boys. the world will always have bad people
I feel there are more good then evil . again 1 bad cop to what 30? 40? the numbers are still better then 1 good 1 bad
and just remember I was on this forum a very very long time sand bagging and I do recall a NJer name starts with the letter D do a lot of cop hating
so watch how you might be negative towards law enforcement or people might think you same ass lick whos letter starts with the letter D.
back to my kiddie pool of shame
and BTW thank the law officers who risks theirs own lives for my family , not a very religious man but even I say god bless you


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mr. Jones, you offered the same article and none of the numerous links of reputable sources to which you referred.
Gambit, this would not be a case of a few bad apples but the incrimination of a department at every level. I could see this being more than just local news or some unknown blogger's fodder.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Slippy said:


> His left leaning anti American LEO hating tendencies come out in his other posts, so I assume that he is always on the look out for things like this.


I'll accept "left leaning," but take offense to "anti American LEO hating." How dare you question my patriotism or support for the brave men and women who wear a badge with honor and distinction simply because we disagree on a few things? FYI... I love this country, what it stands for (or more specifically what it stood for), and all (not just some) of its citizens. What I can't stand are people who dishonor their badge or the oath they took when they started to serve public office, disrespect our President (you can disagree with or dislike him but he's still the President of the United States America), or discriminate against any of its citizens (you're free to like or dislike anyone you choose but taking away the rights of any of us jeopardizes the rights of all of us). You can take my beer, shoot my dog, and put ketchup on my hot dog, but don't you DARE question my patriotism! Thems fightin words!!!!!!


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

gambit said:


> be worn that NJ people are nutty


Do you read the stuff posted on this board? I can't imagine you doing so and calling ME nutty.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I was with you until you said something about ketchup on a hot dog.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> I was with you until you said something about ketchup on a hot dog.


Mustard is fine though


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Mustard is fine though


Mustard is the only way! :rulez:


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> Mustard is the only way! :rulez:


That's what I meant. Putting ketchup on a hot dog is like..... I'll let my favorite actor say it...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Alright! Who the hell puts ketchup on a hot dog!!!!!! That's just wrong man. Just so damn wrong.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mustard, sauerkraut and Swiss cheese is hard to beat.........


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mustard, peppers, onions and Chile with an ice cold frosty mug of beer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nothing like food to derail a conversation.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Wait for it There's another Cop shooting in Chicago dash cam video, that's gonna get released. Cop seen shooting and then planting a gun on the body.... man was jogging with open hands.
No link yet inside info.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good answer jd. I appreciate your clarity as your other posts left many questioning your motives and alliance. As far as disrespecting the president, until he earns respect, he'll get none.



jdjones3109 said:


> I'll accept "left leaning," but take offense to "anti American LEO hating." How dare you question my patriotism or support for the brave men and women who wear a badge with honor and distinction simply because we disagree on a few things? FYI... I love this country, what it stands for (or more specifically what it stood for), and all (not just some) of its citizens. What I can't stand are people who dishonor their badge or the oath they took when they started to serve public office, disrespect our President (you can disagree with or dislike him but he's still the President of the United States America), or discriminate against any of its citizens (you're free to like or dislike anyone you choose but taking away the rights of any of us jeopardizes the rights of all of us). You can take my beer, shoot my dog, and put ketchup on my hot dog, but don't you DARE question my patriotism! Thems fightin words!!!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I figger the nice cops were just trying to help out the homies with some good smoke. Cops are nice like that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I figger the nice cops were just trying to help out the homies with some good smoke. Cops are nice like that.


bigwheel, this wasn't taking place in south Dallas.......


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I saw this article and think this thread is a good place to post it. From the article;

"A former Bridgeport police officer who claimed someone left a racist memo on police letterhead in his mailbox at headquarters in February admitted to writing the letter himself and has been charged with filing a false report, according to police."

Could this be a trend with black activist types?

Bridgeport Officer Who Reported Racist Letter Wrote It: Police | NBC Connecticut


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I saw this article and think this thread is a good place to post it. From the article;
> 
> "A former Bridgeport police officer who claimed someone left a racist memo on police letterhead in his mailbox at headquarters in February admitted to writing the letter himself and has been charged with filing a false report, according to police."
> 
> Could this be a trend with black activist types?


I think there's always been those who seek to capitalize on these things and use them to their own ends. Luckily, some of them aren't too bright and ultimately wind up getting caught. Unfortunately, we can't be sure of how many of them actually get away with it. More reason never to overreact to these things. Unless you see something for yourself...

1. Ashley Todd, Pennsylvania, 2008

This crazy, overweight, young Republican thought it would be a good idea to carve a backwards B on her face and blame it on a Black Barack Obama supporter. Too bad the police investigated her story and found out it was B.S&#8230; only after John McCain and Sarah Palin called her and offered her their condolences.

2. Charles Stuart, Massachusetts, 1989

Charles Stuart shot himself and killed his pregnant wife for insurance money and blamed it a Black man. After the police arrested several Black men on suspicion of being involved in the incident, Stuart's brother admitted that he was involved his brother's wife's killing. Charles Stuart later committed suicide.

4. Brian Wells, Pennsylvania, 2003

Pizza deliveryman Brian Wells came to a bank in Erie, Pa. with a bomb locked around his neck. He told police that group of Black men had taken him hostage and put the bomb there. After receiving close to $9,000, the pizza man was blown to bits by the bomb. Police would later find out that Wells was in on the plot with a few of his white friends.

5. Bonnie Sweeten, Pennsylvania 2009

Sweeten was found in Disney World after claiming that she and her daughter were abducted by two Black men.


----------

